

Ask HN: alternative to 'mailto:'? - rumpelstiltskin

The current version of 'mailto:' (http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_mailto) is broken. For one, it works in firefox but not in IE or chrome. And two, it only gives options for gmail and yahoo mail.<p>I'm lookin for an alternative that will take the user to his email login page (just like 'mailto:' does) but across all browsers. The closest options I've come across are the 'email' buttons in sharing widgets (sharethis.com for example), but my split-tests show that users don't like to use them since they requires the user to enter their email login info into a 3rd party app.<p>Any suggestions? Is it possible to modify these 3rd party widgets to send a user to his email login page rather than having him login in the app directly?
======
uuoc
You ask the impossible. Why do you ask the impossible? Because you assume that
the user has web based email. In my case, my email is mutt in a text mode
xterm. A browser based mailto link will be useless.

